
Show HN: Mallard – A mysql migration tool - stephenr
https://bitbucket.org/koalephant/mallard
======
stephenr
This project grew out of me needing to support a third-party (but still OSS)
python based migrations tool because the bugs we found on a client project
weren’t being fixed quickly by the upstream/original maintainer.

